# Making Grunt Calls



## BrentWin (Nov 21, 2013)

A forum member send me a PM with questions regarding the length of the barrel and exhaust on a grunt call. He was concerned if he was doing it "right". My answer was that if it looks good and sounds good, then it is good.

I went on to tell him that I make my grunt barrels just like my duck calls, just to keep continuity in the look of my line of calls. I make the exhaust of my calls about 4" give or take. This pretty much makes the call look like everyone expects it to. The call I used last year had a 2" exhaust and sounded just fine. I just had to cup my hands around it to get the hollow sound.

I said that I would post some pics of how I hold the reed assembly. I use a piece of 5/8" delrin rod about 1-1/2 long and bore it out 1/2" on the lathe and epoxy it in the exhaust end. I leave 3/4" exposed to hold the reed set and friction fit the two halves together.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1521_zps9bcb0d94.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1522_zpse5905e7e.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1523_zps96197446.jpg

From there it's just slide it together and go.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1525_zps837285fe.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the information Brentwin. I like the idea of using the delrin rod. Awesome!!!!


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 22, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Ordered my delrin rods today!


 
It's some pretty handy stuff to have around. You'll find lots of uses for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 23, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> It's some pretty handy stuff to have around. You'll find lots of uses for it.


 Yep the acorn squirrel call tutorial on here prodded me into buying some from Grainger


----------



## Tclem (Nov 25, 2013)

Brent. So the holes are 5/8" through the barrel and exhaust and how long is your barrel ? 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 25, 2013)

Tclem said:


> Brent. So the holes are 5/8" through the barrel and exhaust and how long is your barrel ?
> Thanks
> Tony



3" ish


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 25, 2013)

Brent beautiful call as always. Do you have a tutorial on burning the osage? I'd like to try it on a pen... Just beautiful


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 26, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Brent beautiful call as always. Do you have a tutorial on burning the osage? I'd like to try it on a pen... Just beautiful


 
If you are interested, I will see if I can put one together over the next few days.

Brent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Brent beautiful call as always. Do you have a tutorial on burning the osage? I'd like to try it on a pen... Just beautiful


I think I've cracked 3 Osage calls last month trying to burn them.


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 26, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> If you are interested, I will see if I can put one together over the next few days.
> 
> Brent


 
Brent that would be awesome if you found the time to do one. I for one would be very appreciative. The look of the burned Osage looks phenomenal.


----------



## myingling (Nov 26, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I think I've cracked 3 Osage calls last month trying to burn them.


 

When burning a call you need to have wood as dry as possible ,,it will cut out on the cracking issue ,,,lessons learned LOL


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2013)

I think my heat was to high also. The Osage I have was cut down 10 years ago by the logger who give it to me.


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 26, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I think my heat was to high also. The Osage I have was cut down 10 years ago by the logger who give it to me.




Actually, it is more likely that your heat was to low. I will go into that and moisture content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2013)

Please do because I thought I had the heat all the way down


----------

